# n scale layout under construction



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

just wanted to post afew pics of the layout i'm working on it's two 3x5's shaped in an L with kato track. got the track plan from kato's website


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, I like it!! Looking good so far. I like your choice of controller too...same one I chose.


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks very good! And it looks like fun. I think you're smart to get started on scenery as soon as possible to keep it interesting.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

After looking at pink foam all the time it gets hard to visualize the way it will look when done


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mustangcobra94 said:


> just wanted to post afew pics of the layout i'm working on it's two 3x5's shaped in an L with kato track. got the track plan from kato's website



























Sure is a lot easier looking at pictures like this, then going back and forth clicking.

After you upload go back and click the paperclip in the posting box ( next to the white smiley face) then click insert all, your pictures will show like the above ones do.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks mr. big i am slowly getting the hang of this . i wasn't to good with computers. not only am learning about trains but computers to ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah ha! I just went back and re-did my photos from the last couple of days after reading these instructions. Thanks from me too!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mustangcobra94 said:


> thanks mr. big i am slowly getting the hang of this . i wasn't to good with computers. not only am learning about trains but computers to ! :thumbsup:





Essex said:


> Ah ha! I just went back and re-did my photos from the last couple of days after reading these instructions. Thanks from me too!


Yea, I figured some didn't know, not a big deal. But when the thread gets longer it does become a chore for all to go back and forth clicking just to see a picture. 

Essex. I was going to say something to you to but I figured I would wait.

Sometimes I say that a least once a day, I used to do it myself way back when, then someone politely told me how.

When you're done uploading just minimize the upload box and go back and click the manage attachments ( paperclip) in the posting box and click insert all. If you only have one picture it won't say insert all, then just click on the picture link and it will post the picture.

To those that don't see the paper clip or the white smiley face you have to fix something in your CP. An easy fix if anyone needs to, ask me how.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you adding water here?
A bridge where the black arrow is?


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Looking good, this will be a nice N scale layout, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

big ed said:


> View attachment 36411
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i will be but only under half of the bridge and where the dark brown is the other half i was going to a road in. bty, that was pretty cool what you did how did you do that?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Biggie said:


> Looking good, this will be a nice N scale layout, looks like a lot of fun!


thanks i already got tired of the loop thing so i am expanding it to go around the whole board got some ideas in my head and started putting some track down. i will post some pics when it gets closer to finished.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Enjoy your build and take your time, it will be worth it. Do you plan to heavily detail it also ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mustangcobra94 said:


> yes i will be but only under half of the bridge and where the dark brown is the other half i was going to a road in. bty, that was pretty cool what you did how did you do that?


Just seeing this.
With the paint program.

You must have one on the computer, most come with one.

Click your start, if you don't see PAINT click on all programs and look for PAINT.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Biggie said:


> Enjoy your build and take your time, it will be worth it. Do you plan to heavily detail it also ?


after seeing the pics of your layout i would say mine will be lightly detailed  that is nice. i know the amount of time it takes to do that very nice. that is quite the diecast collection how many do you have?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

big ed said:


> Just seeing this.
> With the paint program.
> 
> You must have one on the computer, most come with one.
> ...


thanks for the info i propably do but i don't mess around with the computer to much except for checking e-bay , c/l and this forum . i am getting better though.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> after seeing the pics of your layout i would say mine will be lightly detailed  that is nice. i know the amount of time it takes to do that very nice. that is quite the diecast collection how many do you have?


Thank you for your kind words  It really took a long time to finish the N scale layout (aprox. 11 years and it was a father + son project).

At the moment I have a little more than 3500 Mercedes, Smart, Maybach and Unimog scale model cars. I also love to collect Pagani exotic cars and Lamborghinis.

But passion for railroads will never fade, it runs in the family. Grandfather was a locomotive engineer on Borsig 06 (fast passenger trains) and 33 class (for heavy freight) steam locomotives. This were the best steam engines in former Yugoslavia. Later he also run Kennedy diesels and some electric locos. He lived in "interesting" times; switching from steam to diesel and electric locos, that sure was something...


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

*updates to construction*

I got tired of the small oval and redid the track to a double loop. I think that's the right term. it is a single main but with the dcc I will be able to run 2 trains and a third in the industrial section


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the different levels you are doing. I don't envy you with the planning or track laying. Looks complex to me.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I like your new plan much better. :smilie_daumenpos:
Some interesting track work there. 

Magic


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Magic said:


> I like your new plan much better. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Some interesting track work there.
> 
> Magic


I did the same as you, no plan just started putting track down till found something that worked . at this point I just want to move on with scenery


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you get in the back behind the tunnel?
Is there space for you back there or is it up against the wall?

Edit, Never mind I looked at a different picture and see that you have some access to the rear.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I left the table about 3 ft from the wall. it is easy to move the back of the mountains are open. I was going to make the top of the mountain lift off.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

That's something I'm gonna have to think about. My layout is in the corner and my mountain is going to be in back corner. Definitely will be hard to get too. I really dig your layout. I like all the change in elevation. I really have to think about this for my layout.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Greg903 said:


> That's something I'm gonna have to think about. My layout is in the corner and my mountain is going to be in back corner. Definitely will be hard to get too. I really dig your layout. I like all the change in elevation. I really have to think about this for my layout.


the back of my mountains are open so I can get in there if I have to . right now I just wanted to see trains run so I built a lot of mountains , bridges, tunnels etc. but they take up space and there is less room for buildings and track


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

mustangcobra94 said:


> the back of my mountains are open so I can get in there if I have to . right now I just wanted to see trains run so I built a lot of mountains , bridges, tunnels etc. but they take up space and there is less room for buildings and track


That is true. And I want a lot of buildings and different types of area, like residential and commercial. I will try to add subtle elevation changes so it's not dead flat though. Still working on that gameplan. I hear ya on wanting to see the trains run. I haven't seen mine move yet.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

you could use 1/2 or 3/4 inch foam to make rolling hills . on n scale that would be fine. you could even cut the buildings into the foam.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

That's a good idea. I've seen 1/4" too. I have the woodland scenics mesh too, could put that over it.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Awesome progress mustangcobra94! I love what you are doing with the layout :thumbsup: Looks completely different from what you started. Great job


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Greg903 said:


> That's a good idea. I've seen 1/4" too. I have the woodland scenics mesh too, could put that over it.


one idea i have is to use the 1\4 inch foam around the tracks. its kato unitrack with built in roadbed so the foam would bring the ground level up and make it look like the tracks are ground level so i can run them in parking lots etc.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Biggie said:


> Awesome progress mustangcobra94! I love what you are doing with the layout :thumbsup: Looks completely different from what you started. Great job


thanks for the compliment . i think i'm staying with this track plan so i can move on with scenery. i post some more pics when i get further along.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> i think i'm staying with this track plan so i can move on with scenery.


Sounds like a really good strategy to me :thumbsup: Good luck with the progress, I'm sure you'll do fine and don't forget the pictures


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

mustangcobra94 said:


> one idea i have is to use the 1\4 inch foam around the tracks. its kato unitrack with built in roadbed so the foam would bring the ground level up and make it look like the tracks are ground level so i can run them in parking lots etc.


I've seen something similar and it does look good. Tracks aren't always the highest point but seem to be on lots of layouts.


----------

